# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΚΟΛΗΤΗΡΙ

## savnik

Εχω ενα κολητηρι μαρκας TAIYO ELECTRIC  το  CXG-25 το οποιο μεσα εχει μια πλακετα για να ρυθμιζει την θερμοκρασια.
Πανω στην πλακετα εχει ενα ολοκληρωμενο το οποιο εχει καει.
Μηπως ξερει κανεις ποιο ειναι  και που μπορω να το βρω.

----------


## gsmaster

Μεταφέρθηκε στην ενότητα επισκευές.

Θα βοηθούσε να μας πείς οποιοδήποτε γράφει πάνω το ολοκληρωμένο. Επίσης όταν λές κάηκε, πώς είσαι σίγουρος ότι κάηκε αυτό?

----------


## savnik

:Embarassed:  για τη λαθος ενοτητα.
Ειχε χαλασει πριν 2 χρονια και ειχα βγαλει το ολοκληρωμενο (ηταν με οχτω ποδια) και τωρα που ειπα να το φτιαξω δεν εχω το ολοκληρωμενο (δεν θυμαμαι που το εχω βαλει)
Αυτο το ολοκληρωμενο οδηγαει ενα Triac (το ειχα αλλαξει για σιγουρα).
Ειναι σιγουρα αυτο γιατι δεν εχει τιποτα αλλο εκτος απο 5 αντιστασεις και 2 ηλεκτρολυτικους.

----------


## gsmaster

Αν μπορείς να βγάλεις το σχέδιο της πλακέτας για να δούμε πώς οδηγεί το Triac θα μπορέσουμε να καταλάβουμε αν είναι κάποιος  τελεστικός.

Με τάση δουλεύει το κολλητήρι?

ΥΓ Που χωράει το triac μέσα στο κολλητήρι? μήπως είναι σε ξεχωριστή βάση και έχει και μετασχηματιστή μέσα?

----------


## savnik

Ετσι ειναι εσωτερικα.
Τα κοψιματα στην πλακετα το εχω κανει εγω.
Επισης το ολοκληρωμενο το εχω βαλει εγω για δοκιμη(741)

----------


## savnik

Κανεις δεν εχει τετοιο κολλητηρι;

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά ενας γιαπωνέζικος σταθμός κόλλησης κοστίζει 10 ευρώ και ενα πιό καλό μοντέλο ατα 15 και ειναι άψογο. 
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αξίζει να επισκευάσεις ενα κολλητήρι τέτοιου τύπου

----------


## Killo_Watt

link please???

----------


## leosedf

Δεν θυμάμαι λινκ αλλα μπορείς να ψάξεις στο google για το ZHONGDI ZD-99 το οποιο χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ, εχει και διάφορεσ μύτες.

EDIT:
Βρήκα μια φωτογραφία του εδώ http://www.solderflux.ru/product_inf...roducts_id=325 αλλα ελλάδα κυκλοφορεί σε μπλέ χρώμα

----------


## savnik

> Βασικά ενας γιαπωνέζικος σταθμός κόλλησης κοστίζει 10 ευρώ και ενα πιό καλό μοντέλο ατα 15 και ειναι άψογο. 
> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αξίζει να επισκευάσεις ενα κολλητήρι τέτοιου τύπου


Το ειχα αγορασει πριν 5 χρονια  15 χιλιαδες  γιαυτο ειπα να το φτιαξω.
Απο κολλητηρια εχω αρκετα για να αγορασω αλλο.

----------


## gsmaster

Αν βγάλεις το σχηματικό απο την πλακέτα ίσως κάτι γίνει. 

Αν όχι, μπορείς να φτιάξεις απο την αρχή άλλη πλακέτα, και να την κάνεις και όπως θες. Στη θέση σου θα το έκανα ελεγχόμενο απο μΕ

----------

